# Bambi is in trouble!



## robert flynt (Jul 25, 2017)

Built me a new home away from home for hunting season. Home Depot had 6' treated pine fence boards on sell 4 for $5.00 so I decided to build a new shooting house using the board and bat method. Wont have to paint it just let it turn gray from weathering! It is 4' X 8' x 6' high in the rear with a 4/12 roof pitch. It is put together with screw, no nails! The house is made to be taken apart into 6 pieces to transport and will be on a stand, 7' off the ground, which I prefabricated.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 12


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 25, 2017)

Heck I'd just live in it for the season! 

Nice shack!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice shack. Looks good. What's the inside look like? Got a table?


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 25, 2017)

How about a lazy boy

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 25, 2017)

a boy's room?


----------



## The100road (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice! I'm guessing hunting with a rifle? 

Don't forget the heater buddy.


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 25, 2017)

Stove? Coffee pot? lamp to read by? Looks really really nice. I've been needing to upgrade a couple of my blinds. May have to do something similar to this. BTW, you said it breaks down into 6 pieces. Got pics of that? I'd love to see the individual components. Did you insulate it?


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 26, 2017)

Inquiring minds want to know

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 26, 2017)

Been thinking that if I build a couple like this that I would put a fold down bunk in it so that I could just stay in the thing. Get up at dawn, sip some coffee, hang the rifle out the window. Bust a cap on Bambi. Sip some more coffee. Fix a little breakfast. Read a little. Relax a little. Bust a cap on Bambi's dad. So on and so forth. At some point I know I'll have to go retrieve bodies. But that's another story.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 26, 2017)

A lathe in there??

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 26, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Built me a new home away from home for hunting season. Home Depot had 6' treated pine fence boards on sell 4 for $5.00 so I decided to build a new shooting house using the board and bat method. Wont have to paint it just let it turn gray from weathering! It is 4' X 8' x 6' high in the rear with a 4/12 roof pitch. It is put together with screw, no nails! The house is made to be taken apart into 6 pieces to transport and will be on a stand, 7' off the ground, which I prefabricated.
> 
> View attachment 131559
> 
> ...


Double as a skeet and trap house in the off season ! .....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 26, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice shack. Looks good. What's the inside look like? Got a table?




New knife making shack!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> New knife making shack!!



Ding Ding Ding!!!! Thats what I was thinking. He probably has a vise, some sandpaper, oil, tru-oil. a ball peen hammer, some files... Even if you dont get deer it's a day in heaven

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2017)

Really nice Robert. I'll bet you could sell plenty of those...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 26, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Really nice Robert. I'll bet you could sell plenty of those...[/QUOTE/)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 26, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Ding Ding Ding!!!! Thats what I was thinking. He probably has a vise, some sandpaper, oil, tru-oil. a ball peen hammer, some files... Even if you dont get deer it's a day in heaven




I wonder if honing a blade sounds anything like an antler rack scraping a tree?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> I wonder what kind of flat rate box it'll fit in??


BAFRB ... Big a$$ flat rate box

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 26, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice shack. Looks good. What's the inside look like? Got a table?


No tables, maybe built a shelf or two. Going dumpster diving for some carpet to line the inside, to help dampen noise. Put a couple of chair in it and I'll be good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 26, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> a boy's room?


That's what they make Gator Aid bottles for.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 26, 2017)

The100road said:


> Nice! I'm guessing hunting with a rifle?
> 
> Don't forget the heater buddy.


Can use a crossbow. Will definitely have a heater if it ever gets cold enough again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 26, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Stove? Coffee pot? lamp to read by? Looks really really nice. I've been needing to upgrade a couple of my blinds. May have to do something similar to this. BTW, you said it breaks down into 6 pieces. Got pics of that? I'd love to see the individual components. Did you insulate it?


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 26, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> That's what they make Gator Aid bottles for.


HeHe you got the same type urinal I use!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 26, 2017)

I built all the sides to fit on a sheet of treated 3/4" plywood. The front and back are the full length of the plywood and the sides are built to fit in between the front and back. Instead of 2x2s for studs I used 2x4s. After I put the side up with a few 3" screws, The top was built on a frame that fits down inside the the sides. Sorry didn't take any pictures before I put it temperarily together to build the top.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 26, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> I built all the sides to fit on a sheet of treated 3/4" plywood. The front and back are the full length of the plywood and the sides are built to fit in between the front and back. Instead of 2x2s for studs I used 2x4s. After I put the side up with a few 3" screws, The top was built on a frame that fits down inside the the sides. Sorry didn't take any pictures before I put it temperarily together to build the top.


No insulation, just carpet on the walls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 26, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Been thinking that if I build a couple like this that I would put a fold down bunk in it so that I could just stay in the thing. Get up at dawn, sip some coffee, hang the rifle out the window. Bust a cap on Bambi. Sip some more coffee. Fix a little breakfast. Read a little. Relax a little. Bust a cap on Bambi's dad. So on and so forth. At some point I know I'll have to go retrieve bodies. But that's another story.


I like that fold down bunk idea and the rest sounds good too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 26, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Really nice Robert. I'll bet you could sell plenty of those...


Too much work and the temp is in the 90s with high humidity!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 26, 2017)

Been considering a hammock for mid day naps. How does that sound?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 26, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Been considering a hammock for mid day naps. How does that sound?



Unless you're drinking then that could get hairy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 27, 2017)

Shelves overhead are a must. Maybe in the corners. Get stuff off the counter and out of the way. 

Personally I went to Lowe's and spent the $100 on carpet, with used carpet laying in the shop floor for the project. But mine I is sealed tight enough nothing gets in, so it still looks new.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 27, 2017)

Road kill carpet may have had dog scent on it that Bambi may detect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 27, 2017)

That's kinda where the used stuff I got was. Pretty nasty stains in several spots, didn't smell real good. I looked at it, thought about it, decided to go town and see what they had. Want to say it cost $103 - $104 for enough to do all the walls and the floor. Decided it was worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 27, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Unless you're drinking then that could get hairy


No alcohol! It don't mix with guns.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 27, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> That's kinda where the used stuff I got was. Pretty nasty stains in several spots, didn't smell real good. I looked at it, thought about it, decided to go town and see what they had. Want to say it cost $103 - $104 for enough to do all the walls and the floor. Decided it was worth it.


Yeah, I went to a carpet shop and bought some carpet remnants.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 27, 2017)

Lowe's stuff was cheap! Wanted a decent pile to it to help absorb sound and next to the bottom end of their price range was a nice light brown almost shag carpet. It's pretty deep pile. Stuffed the staple gun in, wiggled it around to find the bottom and stapled it on the walls. Seemed the easiest resolution.


----------

